# Hi looking for help on identifying a frog



## Shawnblenki (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi everyone recently just got into keep lying dart frogs however I've searched all over and can't identify one of them can anyone help me with pointing me in the right direction of where to look on the Internet


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Upload a couple of clear closeup pics of it to an image sharing site, then link here.


----------



## Shawnblenki (Apr 15, 2020)

https://ibb.co/9HjRRsn theres an image can't get a good photo at. The moment with it. Jumping and hiding


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Who was the seller, and what did they identify it as?


----------



## Shawnblenki (Apr 15, 2020)

Just a local lad who was downsizing his stock and he said it was a phanta and it was a pair but before he could sell it one passed away and he never sexed them so am trying to find it a mate but looked all over and no further forward


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

My guess would be Phyllobates vittatus, but I have never kept them so I could definitely be wrong. Maybe look those up on Google and see if the images that come up match your frog. More pics from different angles may help, too.

Hope you get a definitive answer!

Mark


----------



## Hudson (Apr 16, 2020)

Does look like a phyllobates vittatus. You should look it up and reference it to yours.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Shawnblenki said:


> Just a local lad who was downsizing his stock and he said it was a phanta and it was a pair but before he could sell it one passed away and he never sexed them so am trying to find it a mate but looked all over and no further forward


Perhaps there is no real risk with this species, but it general it is poor practice to breed animals whose identity is in question. It is usually more easy, in fact, to find a pair or group of frogs than find a single sexed frog.


----------



## cobra_gerard (Apr 29, 2007)

Definitive P. vittatus.


----------



## Stiles (Feb 24, 2020)

Phyllobates vittatus


thats what it looks like to me. but im a rookie at this by far


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Since you mentioned that this ID is for the purpose of finding the frog a mate, it should be said that there still are a handful of different variations and locales of vittatus, despite their limited natural range. Here in the states I've seen and kept the standard narrow-band orange, wide-band orange, and red (which may be a selectively bred offshoot of exceptional orange individuals).


----------

